# Iwc



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

Seems like this part of the forum isn't as active. But stumbled upon here and it reminded me of a pic my wife took outside of the Iwc boutique in NY, when we're there and thought perhaps worth sharing.









Apologies ignore my naivety when I said this part of the forum isn't used much (I looked at the top posts which was from a year ago but that is clearly the "standing" posts. Apologies


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, pinned posts "stick" to the top, just scroll down. :yes: Or, use one of the "activity stream" views.


----------

